# Alex Lesukov Shoulder Training



## Gregzs (May 1, 2010)

I found myself wincing at how he presses. 

Nutrition Outlet Center -Alexey Lesukov Delts Workout


----------



## fredlabrute (May 2, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> I found myself wincing at how he presses.
> 
> Nutrition Outlet Center -Alexey Lesukov Delts Workout


 
Goddamn  standing 315 lbs behind the neck,some crazy shit,the guy must take more than this plutonium supp!!!


----------



## PushAndPull (May 3, 2010)

Wow, dropping 315lbs on the back of your neck like that isn't smart.


----------



## chesty4 (May 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> yeah but his rear traps are dense enough to absorb the impact.



True, but that's pure hell on the rotator cuffs. Blow them out and you won't  be pressing heavy ever again.


----------



## dolcevita230 (May 10, 2010)

dont ask dont tell


----------



## Tomi18 (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG! He is so strong,expecially for his years.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2010)

He will compete this fall. He weighs 255lbs currently.

YouTube - Lesukov: I keep eating, sleeping and training


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm impressed mostly with the durability of his wrists.


----------

